# Mirrorless Camera Owners Wish Their Camera Had This



## table1349

As if they are soooooo heavy now.  Mirrorless Camera Owners Wish Their Camera Had This


----------



## gsgary

I don't wish my A7 had it, I wouldn't buy one

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

You must be a He-man then being able to support the immense weight of the A7.  

How did we ever get by carrying things like the Nikon F2 back in the old days?  Oh yeah, we did our pre shot exercises.


----------



## petrochemist

gryphonslair99 said:


> As if they are soooooo heavy now.  Mirrorless Camera Owners Wish Their Camera Had This



I've used a strap similar to that for years with my DSLR, not yet fitted one to any of my mirrorless cameras.

I'm sure mine would have been MUCH cheaper - mine was brought direct from China (~£3 IIRC).
Weight is nothing to do with their usefullness, it's having your camera immediately to hand, without it swinging around the way a neck strap does.


----------



## Derrel

*My 1938 baby Speed Graphic came with a hand strap* as a stock feature! Built right in!

The hand strap as an aid to gripping, supporting, and carrying the hand-held type of camera, or even the "stand camera" has been around for a long time. And while it might not seem like that big a deal, it CAN be helpful for some users, especially if the camera has an inherently poor body grip design (can anybody say Sony 7-series?), or if the body is very small, or if the body is inherently large; for example, Linhof, Graphic, Mamiya,  Hasselblad, and other medium and large-format cameras can often benefit by having a hand strap fitted to them.

And yeah, typically the hand strap is not needed due to weight per se, but to improve ergonomics and grip/carrying ease, and shooting ease. The mirrorless bodies that are so tiny, so squared-off, and miniaturized really do not offer much hand purchase on their compact bodies. These cameras use the SAME sized 70-200 lenses as 35mm type systems, but have teeny, tiny little bodies, and lack the substantial hand purchase area of a big Nikon or Canon; again...part of the problem with the mirrorless camera idea at the root level, _at least for serious uses_....BIG, HEAVY lenses...on a dinky body.

I think though that having the camera lashed to the shooting hand **is** a really good strategy for candid type work...I've done it with a slender neckstrap wrapped three times around my right hand, and wedging the last wrap between the bottom of the palm and the camera, so I can walk with the camera "struck to" my hand, lift to shoot, drop the hand and arm...this is much more discreet than "wearing" the camera on a neck or shoulder strap. The hand strap accomplishes the same basic thing: it allows you to walk and move with the camera so that it becomes almost like a part of you, it makes the camera hugely less visible, while allowing you to bring it to eye level and shoot in about a tenth of a second.


----------



## Braineack

so when I trip and fall I land on my expensive camera?


----------



## table1349

petrochemist said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if they are soooooo heavy now.  Mirrorless Camera Owners Wish Their Camera Had This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used a strap similar to that for years with my DSLR, not yet fitted one to any of my mirrorless cameras.
> 
> I'm sure mine would have been MUCH cheaper - mine was brought direct from China (~£3 IIRC).
> Weight is nothing to do with their usefullness, it's having your camera immediately to hand, without it swinging around the way a neck strap does.
Click to expand...

But one of the big pluses, according to the article/advertisement was: "_The small size of a mirrorless camera system also means that it’s a bit tough to handle comfortably for long periods of time - its petite body can get overwhelmed by even average-sized hands. The result is a struggle to determine the best way to grip the camera that’s both secure and comfortable. That’s been a bit of a struggle in the past because there just wasn’t much in the way of solutions to this ever-present problem."
_


----------



## table1349

I will agree that the ergonomics of using a strap can be nice.  I have used on on my DSLR's when needed.  I just liked how the writer made it sound like it was a terrible affliction to the use of the camera and not have a strap.


----------



## gsgary

Only plus I can see is it turns your camera into a knuckle duster when in rough areas

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> Only plus I can see is it turns your camera into a knuckle duster when in rough areas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Maybe they could add steel spikes to the back of the strap and call it the "Street Photographers Special".


----------



## beagle100

gryphonslair99 said:


> As if they are soooooo heavy now.  Mirrorless Camera Owners Wish Their Camera Had This



LOL !
somewhere someone is selling a hand strap for those heavy "mirrorless" cell phones !
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## The Barbarian

gryphonslair99 said:


> Maybe they could add steel spikes to the back of the strap and call it the "Street Photographers Special".



Or, you could just go with film and use an Argus C-3.





Those corners and rugged bakelite body made it a formidable weapon on a wrist strap, and it's tough enough to lay out a mugger, and then take a shot of him laying out bleeding.


----------



## Gary A.

I've had Panasonic mirrorless, Olympus mirrorless and now Fuji mirrorless ... none of them were particularly uncomfortable.  But then how a camera feels is not an important criteria for me for purchasing a camera. Having my right hand ... or any hand tied up ... I think is a bad thing.  At a minimum, it would make changing lenses difficult and slow. As I tend to shoot with two cameras, it makes switching cameras somewhat problematic. Despite the S-curve shape, I'll keep my neck and sling straps.  Another item I won't get is their Quick Draw Camera Holster ... purely on aesthetics, or lack thereof.


----------



## jcdeboever

I bought a belt holster for a second camera and it pulled my pants down....


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... you need suspenders with that holster.


----------



## bigal1000

Too many snowflakes is this PC world !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

